# Pupsi's R33 GTR Gets Detailed!



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Pupsi’s 33 had been on the cards for quite some time during it’s various stages of build and I’d really been looking forward to the challenge of this one!

The car when we arrived:

























































So we got to work first pre-washing the car through the Gilmour with Duragloss 901, then washed with the same shampoo and SP Lambswool Wash Mitts:










The car was then dried using SP Uber Premium Drying Towels and then clayed with Sonus Ultrafine Green Clay using Meg’s Last Touch as the Lube. This was after ¼ of the bonnet:










An hour and a half later and we’d finished claying… A few heavy stains remained though:


















I got to work trying a few pad / polish combos to see what would work best. The old faithfuls of Meguiars #83 DACP on a Meg’s Polishing pad seemed to work easily and get shot of virtually all the swirls and most of the scratches relatively easily… A few 50/50’s:


















At this point the heavens opened (and didn’t stop for the rest of the day), so the car was wheeled indoors. A few more of the swirls under the indoor lights:


















So while I got cracking on the larger panels with the Makita Rotary Rob got going with the PC using small SP Orange pads and Meg’s #83 on the intricate Do-Luck bodykit and lower sections. A second finessing pass of Poorboys SSR 2 followed and finally a very quick clean up pass with Poorboys Polish With Sealant completed the polishing.

Bonnet:








Door:








Rear Spolier before:








And after:









The car was then sealed with Duragloss 105 Total Performance Polish (TPP Sealant) and left to cure. While the sealant was curing we got on with other bits…. The Interior was cleaned and leather treated with Poorboys Leather Stuff:


























The engine bay was given a once over with Finish Kare 817 Sprkle Plenty Citrus Cleaner and then dressed with Finish Kare 108 Top Kote Dressing:


















And the wheels were sealaed with Poorboys Wheels Sealant and the tyres dressed with Finish Kare 108 Top Kote Dressing:


























The sealant was then removed using SP Uber Premium Detailing Towels and given a final wipe with Duragloss Aquawax. 
Now here’s where I’d like to show lots of lovely finished pictures but unfortunately the weather was still awful so we couldn’t take the car outside, we were losing light and my little 2 Megapixel camera struggled indoors with the lights…. So heres the finished pics which I’m rather disappointed with and apologise for not really being up to standard but hey ho……

















































































































































































Thanks for looking.
Alex.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

pupsi... l'm shocked dude! that is one stunning motor mate! brilliant job 'Alex creasy'.:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice work as per usual Alex & Rob :thumbsup:. Bet Rob loved doing the bodykit :chuckle: Shame there were no outdoor shots (been there before many times) but those indoor lights sure showed up the level of paint correction achieved. Top notch. :thumbsup:


Steve


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

As ever great work from Serious Performance! :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Geoff don't believe a word Alex is saying


















































Its obviously a respray, right ?


Ohh my good God, fair play guys that's the best transformation yet. Great work :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:



Smokey


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

that engine bay is something the squirt about but I'm not too fond of the side markers in the side skirts


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Amazing transformation! Well done.

And Pupsi you have an amazing car + engine! :smokin:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Very very nice, looks hot! Looking forward to hearing how it goes when fully tuned


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Absolutley beautiful!! I didn't realise the car looked as good as that, unreal, best 33 I have ever seen by far.

Rob


----------



## Cid_Casterwick (Apr 16, 2007)

Considering I dont live anywhere near you and have no hope of having my car detailed by you would it be possible to explain some of your secrets so that I may one day detail my GTR to such AMAZING standards! For starters, getting rid of the swirls is out standing!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks chaps... Appreciate the kind comments .

Theres no real secrets, just practice practice & more practice!
For getting rid of the swirl marks you really need a machine polisher, ideally a random orbital machine as these are very safe for beginners and theres hardly any chance of damaging the paint with this type of machine. In the US your best going for the Porter Cable 7424, in the UK the Meguiars G220. These machines will massively reduce polishing time if you are doing it by hand and work polishes more evenly and break them down properly.... Then it's just a case of common sense and polishing until most or all of the swirls are gone.

Any other info, just ask .


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Awesome job again guys:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

Top notch job ! 

Pupsi, great car you got there.


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

BER-DING!

Got a stiffy in a jiffy, WOW pups looks like a propper version of mine! "am not just a little jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!"

oh well i guess i will just have to console myself by telling mysell you must have a little winkle!!!!! ;-)

MINT DUDE!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comments Guy's. The side markers were already on the sideskirts when I purchased them, I too would prefer the sideskirts to be without them. Alex, Rob what can I say. I really didn't think that the cars paintwork could be brought back to that sort of finish without a respray. Thats probably the best bit of money that I've spent on the car in terms of value, it really is. Its now time to purchase a Carbon Bonnet and Boot-lid. Anybody know of where I can buy a bootlid without the hole for the boot-lock?? Also where can I obtain Carbon bits for the interior??
Alex and Co, once again I thank you and my car thanks you. I owe you a thank you drink.
:smokin::smokin::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh by the way, its all tuned up and ready to go. Can't wait to collect it next week when I get back from Dubai.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

My God that's just gorgeous,the transformation is stunning.


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Thats friggin awesome!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Probably the biggest transformation i have seen so far from you guys, the porsche was good but....

Awesome work!!

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I had heard that Alex and co were good, but I had no idea that they were THAT good. If they can do that to my R33 (condition of the paintwork was the worst) the rest of my cars for them, will be a doddle. I know who's going to be doing all my cars in the future, one GUESS.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

thats just really beautiful. well done alex and rob


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Top quality finish there, lovely looking car as well.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

How long did that work take? the finish is amazing, more so getting rid of the swirls!!

I need to save a bit before I can afford you guys!!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

It took two of us about 10-11 hours start to finish .

Pupsi, glad you are pleased mate.... Awesome car you have there!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

rogerdavis said:


> How long did that work take? the finish is amazing, more so getting rid of the swirls!!
> 
> I need to save a bit before I can afford you guys!!


Drop Alex a P.M for a quote, you really will be surprised at what it will cost you, trust me. As I said, its the best value for the money I've spent on the car so far, the best mod for the money! Alex you the MAN:smokin::smokin:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Alex, fantastic job, there - 11 hours work certainly made a massive difference. If you ever make it out to Japan bring your stuff. I've got work for you! 

Pupsi, it's great to see these wheels on the car at last. They look awesome!!

Look forward to watching as this car progresses. Engine looks mint too, well done RIPS & Tweenierob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

That is one of the best r33's i have ever seen, i just drooled on myself.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Can you PM me a quote for my R33 GTR too please, also Pupsi i'm after a carbon boot without the lock if i find one i'll let you know would appreciate if you could perhaps do the same. thx Mike


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

seriously good work guys....like wow...:bowdown1:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

MIKEGTR said:


> Can you PM me a quote for my R33 GTR too please, also Pupsi i'm after a carbon boot without the lock if i find one i'll let you know would appreciate if you could perhaps do the same. thx Mike


Sure will Mike.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Pm'd Mike .


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

I always heard a Mikita Rotary works much better than an orbital. Do you think this is a fair assessment?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

For the main cutting yes, the rotary builds heat up alot quicker and works the polishes easier.... That said it takes a long time to learn and get the hang of and you have to concentrate 100% all the time when using it. The Random orbitals take a bit longer with the polishes but they are alot safer to work with and you still get very good results with them.... Way over what you could ever achieve by hand.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll be seeing my car for the first time after so long and will be finally driving it today. After Alex had worked his MAGIC on it, I've been told that it looks like a completely different car, Paintwork correction?? if it were alive, rejuvenated is the word I think.


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

SWEET.

And also another product of RIPS Excellent


----------

